# Turtle Beach PX5 headset pc help



## socalfusions (Jul 26, 2012)

After reading up on the required components needed to successfully install my px5 headsets to my pc I came to some unknown variables. Firstly my pc does not have an optical digital audio output or bluetooth features, does the Earforce DSS unit that comes with the px5 headset provide the optical digital audio output connection that will allow me to hook up the headset to the pc with the optical cable or will I need to purchase this type of optical audio adapter? For the bluetooth will a simple usb bluetooth adapter be sufficient?


----------



## socalfusions (Jul 26, 2012)

bumpage


----------



## socalfusions (Jul 26, 2012)

please help!


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

On the back of this head set it should have system requirements in the back of the box. Tell me what the box says and give me the model of your computer so I can see if this is compatible. Yea I guess you can get this adapter but there might be a more simple head set out there and I may help you find it.


Edit oh this is a pc game and the headset comes with? Iam not much into gaming on pc so like I said give me the requirements and then I can help you out.


----------



## socalfusions (Jul 26, 2012)

fgreco said:


> On the back of this head set it should have system requirements in the back of the box. Tell me what the box says and give me the model of your computer so I can see if this is compatible. Yea I guess you can get this adapter but there might be a more simple head set out there and I may help you find it.
> 
> 
> Edit oh this is a pc game and the headset comes with? Iam not much into gaming on pc so like I said give me the requirements and then I can help you out.


I no longer have the box but here's the official link to the product: PS3 Wireless Headset Dolby 7.1 Surround Sound | Ear Force PX5 | Turtle Beach The headset is made for ps3, xbox and pc but strangely enough it doesn't mention that before using it on your pc that you need bluetooth and audio optical input capabilities on your pc.


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

You could probably use it if you had a pci sound card. That card would probably have the port but before you buy let me look at that link you gave and see what port you need. Give me a couple minutes.


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

Headset

50mm diameter speakers with neodymium magnets

Digital Wireless RF carrier reception (2.404-2.476GHz)

Bluetooth radio with dual-pairing mode and A2DP compatibility

Frequency Response: 20Hz - 20kHz, >120dB SPL @ 1kHz

Condenser Microphone Frequency Response: 50Hz - 15kHz

XP/Vista/7 computer

Operates on two (2) AA batteries or two (2) AA rechargeable NiMH batteries

Available USB port


Those are the requirements. Now in the picture it looks like it came with a transmitter of some sort. On the site they do sell a USB dongle thing to plug the px5 into. Wich is for a pc. Do you have the transmitter and did it come with a cd so you can load the drivers for it. Drivers will make the computer know it is there. 


I need more info like what it came with in the box.


----------



## socalfusions (Jul 26, 2012)

fgreco said:


> Headset
> 
> 50mm diameter speakers with neodymium magnets
> 
> ...


Yes the transmitter with the usb cable provides power for the unit, however the only two components I am missing is bluetooth compatibility (which I can get from a usb bluetooth) and audio optical input (which my computer doesn't have a inlet) I just don't know if the earforce dss unit it came with can provide the audio optical hook up I need or if I have to buy a entire new soundcard like you said, here's the earforce dss unit that came with my headset: Dolby 7.1 Surround Sound Processor | Ear Force DSS | Turtle Beach


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

Put it in the microphone jack on the computer. That might allow you to talk and the speaker jack will let you hear the other party. I think that is what you can do if the device fits in these ports on the computer. 


Can't really think of anything else. Sorry.


----------



## socalfusions (Jul 26, 2012)

fgreco said:


> Put it in the microphone jack on the computer. That might allow you to talk and the speaker jack will let you hear the other party. I think that is what you can do if the device fits in these ports on the computer.
> 
> 
> Can't really think of anything else. Sorry.


Thanks for your help, I'll give this a try :smile:


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

Did it work? Any luck?


----------



## socalfusions (Jul 26, 2012)

fgreco said:


> Did it work? Any luck?


I ended up ordering a bluetooth usb online and am going to try the earforce dss unit to see if that works for the audio optical input.


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh ok sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## fgreco (Nov 20, 2002)

Is it now working?


----------

